# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Взлом e - mail. Насколько это просто?

## kLen

*Привет!*
Народ на одном из сайтов есть объявление о услуге  взломе почты. Дан перечень бесплатных постовых сервисов  которые ломаются.
В связи с этим вопрос
1 .* насколько это просто*, если фишинговые сайты не используются (в этом случае), и  пароль может быть достаточно устойчивым.
2. Или это просто очередное "кидалово"

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

99% - второе. А один процент оставляем на мастеров социальной инженерии, которые действительно способны если не подобрать, то спереть пароль. Не без фишинга, конечно.

----------


## Aleksandra

> Дан перечень бесплатных постовых сервисов  которые ломаются.


Интересно взглянуть на список, а еще лучше ссылочку можно?




> 1 .* насколько это просто*, если фишинговые сайты не используются (в этом случае), и  пароль может быть достаточно устойчивым.


Это не просто, но реально. А Вы хотите кого-то заказать или себя обезопасить? Почему проявили интерес к такого рода услугам?

----------


## digitally uknown

> *Привет!*
> Народ на одном из сайтов есть объявление о услуге  взломе почты. Дан перечень бесплатных постовых сервисов  которые ломаются.
> В связи с этим вопрос
> 1 .* насколько это просто*, если фишинговые сайты не используются (в этом случае), и  пароль может быть достаточно устойчивым.
> 2. Или это просто очередное "кидалово"


А кейлогеры и всяческие СПАИ?Они ж видят всё, что Вы пишете и скриншоты делают((((
 Кстати- какая программа хорошо ищет стелсс и кейлогеры?
 И вообще- можно просто увидеть свой адрес в какой-нить базе, по типу той, где выложены были доступы в аккаунты Вконтакте и Neudachniki.ru))
  Вот только зачем ОНИ это делают?Показать крутость?Или...

----------


## kLen

> Это не просто, но реально. А Вы хотите кого-то заказать или себя обезопасить? Почему проявили интерес к такого рода услугам?





> Способы защиты компьютера от сетевых атак и взлома, а также способы  взлома (исключительно в целях поиска противодействия)


virus.info

----------


## PavelA

> virus.info


 обшибочка вышла. Это не мы  :Wink: 



> Интересно взглянуть на список, а еще лучше ссылочку можно?


  :Wink:   :Wink: 
Враг не дремлет.

----------


## digitally uknown

> А один процент оставляем на мастеров социальной инженерии


  Уважаемый Visiting Moderator Pig(на аватаре, впрочем пёсик)))))
Опять встречаю это понятие-социальной инженерия в разных контекстах...Но такЪ и не понял, что конкретно ВЫ имеете ввиду!!!
  Хелп ми ответом!(конечно Демон посоветует Гугль,- но я хочу знать, что именно Вы вкладываете в это понятие!
 А теперь по теме- смешное совпадение-КАК не смешно это- но вчера взломали мой ящик!!)))))Тк пароль оказался неправильным..Я его помню наизусть, и ввёл мильон-тысяч раз..НО!Увы-пароль не подходил- вчера DefenderWall обнаружил трёх кейлогерров.И вот результатЪ)))И вообще- яндекс пишет Вам надо авторизироватся, если эта ситуация повторяется часто...А вот дальше я забыл заковыристую фразу Яндекса...
 Или это не взлом??Тк я восстановил ...ся...
  Как проявляется настоящий взлом???Кажется именно так- взяли мои аккаунты и усё..Неееет???

----------


## pig

Классический пример социальной инженерии - хотя из другой области и не индивидуализированный - реклама МММ. Более подходящий пример попробовал поискать здесь, с ходу не нашёл. Но я сам получал письма якобы от администрации City Bank с просьбой подтвердить реквизиты кредитки.

Или здесь посмотрите: http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=15080
Если есть конкретный заказ или личный интерес, то в ход могут идти телефонные звонки и даже копание в мусорных корзинах.

----------


## amcenter

Уважаемый digitally uknown, не приведете пример Вашей антивирусной, антитроянской защиты (антивирусы, файрвол, браузер, антиспай) просто для общего развития!

----------


## digitally uknown

Digital Blood aka digitally uknown приводит пример своей защиты(Вы -хакер??)))- Comodo Internet Security,DefenseWall,Mozilla с Тор и тщскрипт и прокси-свитчер...правда он умер... - это постоянно, а так я не знаю какую прогу ещё поставить- был Доктор СпайВЭА, но мне он показался бесполезным.Thats all!!))
 Жду с интересом ответа на вопрос- а зачем вам конфигурация моего ЩИТА7



> и даже копание в мусорных корзинах.


- о да, это может оказатся самым действенным выяснением того-иного...Я не шучу..

----------


## Словен2

А меня уже раз четвёртый на мыле взламывают за последние 3 недели!
Как защититься???
У меня Аваст стоит. ВинДефендер работает. Регулярно Курилкой проверяюсь. На мыле Каспер засел-типа всё проверяет. И-на тебе! Только пароль сменю-два дня и снова блок.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

попробуйте поставить сложный пароль и нелогичный ответ на секретный вопрос.

----------


## XiTri

> ...Mozilla с Тор...


Не проверяйте почту по вэб интерфейсу через Тор. Снифер на выходных нодах не драмлет.
Покрайеней мере через вэб по НЕ шифрованному протоколу.

----------


## TANUKI

> 99% - второе.


Да ну.  :Smiley: 

С месяц назад на антималваре.ру пробрался спаммер (жаль, тему потерли), который разместил объявление о взломе ящиков за денежку. 

При этом привел список гарантов. Гаранты - администраторы хакерских форумов, которые проверяют претендента на вшивость, т.е. дают ему тестовое задание и проверяют, действительно ли он ломает ящики.

Я пошерстил по этому товарищу интернет и выискал несколько крупных форумов, где товарищь прошел проверку у администрации (приводится лог разговора и проверки) и действительно уполномочен, так сказать, ломать ящики  :Smiley: 

В одном из заданий ему нужно было сломать почту на Яндексе через Фаерфокс на стороне гаранта и он на заказ сломал его тестовый ящик на Яндексе за 2 минуты! Утверждалось, что и Гмейл осилит (как раз писал для Лисы експлоит). 

Вот так-то.

И если вы пошерстите по таким форумам, то увидите в разделе "Услуги" множество таких исполнителей, которые имеют гарантов, а значит справляются с работой. 

П.С. Конечно, махлевщиков много, потому "серъезные ребята" как раз и выискивают гарантов на стороне админов хакерских ресуросв. 

Так что, уважаемый автор темы, если ваш ящик кому-то заказали, то гаплык  :Smiley:  Тор-шмор, пароли-шмароли - до печки  :Smiley: 

Кстати, вот этот товарищ:

http://forum.xset.org/showthread.php?p=6035

Внизу есть список гарантов и список сайтов, где он прошел проверку (нужно зарегиться, что бы увидеть). Так что таких спецов не мало, на самом деле.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

взлом электронной почты, даже, если это не взлом вовсе, а полный развод, это деньги. Причем деньги неплохие. Вполне возможен вариант, когда хакер делится с администрацией и они выступают гарантами.
Откройте любой сайт, например с аудио-наркотиками, почитайте количество благодарностей  :Smiley: 

Хотя наверняка такие спецы, способные сломать ящик есть, не сомневаюсь. Но думаю на них выйти достаточно сложно.


P.S. - несколько лет назад цапалась с администрацией форума с просьбой убрать из одной ветки якобы кряк на самом деле являвшийся троянцем... Меня посылали (вежливо и не очень), а сообщения про троянца старательно тёрли... Вот так вот  :Smiley:

----------


## rdog

может стоит выбирать более  защищенный  мейл сервис?

----------


## XiTri

> может стоит выбирать более  защищенный  мейл сервис?


А какой сервис можно считать более защищенным, а какой менее?
И что является мерилом защищенности?

----------


## Damien

надежный это тот, где после подтверждения своей личности по документам можно вернуть ящик сменив пароль.
Или, например, ящик на своем домене второго уровня. Знай оплачивай ежегодно за продление.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> надежный это тот, где после подтверждения своей личности по документам можно вернуть ящик сменив пароль


на вконтакте именно так аккаунт и восстанавливают, по предоставлении фотографии и скана паспорта  :Smiley:  на тему защищенности данного ресурса я бы поспорила.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Могу точно сказать, что практически все, что  создал человек может быть взломано и почта с соцсетями не исключение. Методы взлома особой роли не играют если есть интерес для взлома... а это как правило, социнженерия, фишинг и вредоносы... и некоторые другие технологии включая силовые воздействия на администрацию ресурса  :Wink:  TANUKI не думаю, что можно доверять администрации сомнительного ресурса относительно компетенции того или иного персонажа посещающего такой ресурс. Так как это может быть обычным раздуванием мыльного пузыря... хотя какую-то небольшую долю % можно оставить на высокую квалификацию взломщика или возможно появившегося юного дарования... ScratchyClaws права, порядка 99% как правило являются разводом. Зачем человеку имеющим высокую квалификацию себя должным образом рекламировать его и так знают в нужных кругах, а извините искать "гарантов" профессионал сочтет тривиальным для себя. Damien привел хороший пример как заиметь более надежную почту, это собственный домен второго уровня и соответственно почта. Так же не стоит забывать определенных правил при использовании инета ...  :Smiley:

----------


## XiTri

> Знай оплачивай ежегодно за продление.


В таких критериях можно считать любую платную почту надежной.
Можно-ли вообще считать надежной почту, где приходится 


> "..вернуть ящик сменив пароль..."


Думаю к ящику на своем домене второго уровня стоит добавить и свой сервер на котором этот ящик крутится. Тогда п.1 (подтверждения своей личности по документам) автоматом выполняется. Но как то накладно получается для просто ящика.
*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Совсем упустил что пароль могут спереть и с рабочей машины и еще кучей+ способов.
Да почта вообще получается не надёжна, любая.
И домен второго уровня не поможет, поможет только восстановить. Но взлом то уже будет вот в чем заковыка выходит.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Вовсе не обязательно ставить свой сервер дома... тот же RU-center может предоставить такую услугу. А RU-center достаточно серьезная организация с высококлассными специалистами. И могу точно сказать, что ломать почтовый ящик на площадке RU-centera это себе дороже и пахнет оххх... какими неприятностями и проблемами! А чтоб пароли не сперали не стоит их доверять встроенным средствам хранения паролей и приклеенным к монитору бумажкам  :Wink:  а так же стоит соблюдать определенные правила.

----------


## XiTri

Никто и не говорил про свой сервер дома. Но платить за домен и за сервер (или место под сервер) несколько накладно. Хотя все соразмерно потребностям.

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

Почта получается вещь не надежная. Изобреталась она в далекие времена когда о современных методах взлома и не знали. Так-что не доменами и серверами стоит заморачиваться обычному пользователю, а пользоваться современными средствами защиты и повышать свою компьютерную грамотность.

Разучить пару защитных заклинаний, приобрести защитных кактусов наконец

----------


## sergey888

Ну вы тут накрутили взлом того, взлом сего, сервер надежный сервер не надежный все это для обычного пользователя не нужно. Если придерживаться минимальных требований по безопасности в сети, шанс что вашу почту взломают не больше чем выиграть в лотерею. Говорю вам как любитель серьезно занимающийся данной темой, взломать конкретную почту у конкретного человека почти не возможно, а если такое и существует, то тех кто это может единицы. Сам я таких людей не знаю, хотя в недалеком прошлом сам занимался взломом ICQ исключительно из спортивного интереса.
Если опустить запуск трояна на компе и вход на зараженную страницу, единственный известный мне способ взлома это перебор паролей, но тут уж есть большой выбор того по какому принципу перебирать пароль. Ведь люди не любят создавать пароль который ничего не значит, такое и запомнить сложно, поэтому пароль привязывается к дате рождения, номеру телефона или осмысленному слову, а если так, то и взломать пароль представляется возможным. 
Создайте для себя пароль хотя бы десятизначный из букв, цифр и спец символов, запомните его и вам никогда его не придется менять и почта будет в безопасности.

----------


## XiTri

> Ну вы тут накрутили взлом того, взлом сего


О-о-о мы старались как могли

----------


## rdog

> А какой сервис можно считать более защищенным, а какой менее?
> И что является мерилом защищенности?


   	 	 	 	 	 	  Safe-mail.net

----------


## Buldozer

> А какой сервис можно считать более защищенным, а какой менее?
> И что является мерилом защищенности?


На мой взгляд не играет роли защищенность того или иного мейла. Простое правило: заводите 2 ящика - для регистрации на сайтах и для переписки. Причем второму придумайте какой-нибудь закорючный домен типа 2SAjzjaz @ mail.ru. Если первый взломают - ну и фиг с ним, там же никакой важной информации кроме подтверждения регистрации не было.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

для одноразовых регистраций можно использовать сервисы одноразовой почты вроде getonemail.com . заодно от спама помогает очень.




> какой-нибудь закорючный домен типа 2SAjzjaz @ mail.ru


осталось добавить не менее закорюченное имя отправителя и вероятность непрохождения спамфильтров будет доведена почти до 100%  :Cheesy: 

Кстати через ящики на которые была произведена регистрация очень легко сбрасываются пароли аккаунтов. Особенно когда потверждение регистрации сохранилось.

----------


## programfiles

Взломать емейл у лоха - просто, возможностей много. Взломать емейл у продвинутого в безопасности пользователя - сложно, возможностей немного. Сломали - лох.

----------


## XiTri

> Safe-mail.net


Все таки крипто мерило защищенности?
Я всегда догадывался что надо шифроваться.

А если сопрут ящик путем снифа пароля, но не банального снифа.
А через модуль инжектящийся в приложение которое с почтой работает.
Ведь не в уме же это все расшифровывается.

Нет наверно всякие шифры это на любителя или шпиона. Главное голова на плечах.
А не просто я в неё ем и еда в холодильнике.

----------


## NRA

IMO самые уязвимые - браузерные логоны на базе старого SMTP/POP3 без SSL и сертификатов - большинство (>99%) free почтовиков.

Насчёт "лоха" - субъективно, т.к. на заказ ломают и президентов, и администрацию, и провайдеров, и сами спецслужбы - как ...

----------


## programfiles

Уточню, я про простых смертных, лохов.

----------


## XiTri

Так и хочется сказать лохи бывают разные...

Наверно хотели сказать, что самые уязвимые логоны - браузерные без SSL и на базе старого SMTP/POP3 тож без SSL. Ну так там пароль в открытом виде или почти открытом бери нехочу.

----------


## grobik

> Главное голова на плечах..


Главное-как повезёт.
Есть у меня знакомый человечек,комп с 2002-го года,мыло единственное и того же возраста(коля@ящик.ру),пароль типа 123456 и никогда не менялся.В Интернет зачастую выходит через общественные точки(Интернет-кафе и т.п.).Не стесняется региться на всём,что видит.О троянах и кейлоггерах никогда не слышал. :Shocked:

----------


## rdog

> Все таки крипто мерило защищенности?
> Я всегда догадывался что надо шифроваться.
> 
> А если сопрут ящик путем снифа пароля, но не банального снифа.
> А через модуль инжектящийся в приложение которое с почтой работает.
> Ведь не в уме же это все расшифровывается.


 хотите попробовать?))

----------


## XiTri

> хотите попробовать?))


А никто не говорил что это просто, но это точно проще чем 256 bit AES.
И помойму даже используется некоторыми малварами.

----------


## rdog

> А никто не говорил что это просто, но это точно проще чем 256 bit AES.
> И помойму даже используется некоторыми малварами.


я перстал вас понимать)) о чем вы?

----------


## XiTri

Я о этом 


> хотите попробовать?))


Это что? призыв к действию?

----------


## Trifon

*Вот че мне на почту пришло, причём не первый раз*




> Уважаемые Удачливый Победительr,
> 
> Ваш адрес электронной почты был выбран в 2010 лотерею ничьих поощрения проводится
> Европейской лотерее интерактивная программа претендовать на сумму в размере 500000
> долларов США Заявлять свои права на присуждена премия, вам необходимо связаться с нашими законными фидуциарных агентов.
> 
> Контактное лицо: Г-н Филипп Проспер
> 
> Электронная почта: блаблабла@live.com
> ...

----------


## Damien

> на почту пришло, причём не первый раз


обычный спам. Было бы удивительно - если бы не приходил.

----------


## rdog

> Я о этом 
> Это что? призыв к действию?


Ваши слова? игнорим?))-Сообщение от XiTri  ,,
А никто не говорил что это просто, но это точно проще чем 256 bit AES.
И помойму даже используется некоторыми малварами.,,--

Сообщение от rdog-
,,я перстал вас понимать)) о чем вы?,,-

ВОПРОСЫ -
никто не говорил что это просто-- не просто что?
 но это точно проще чем 256 bit AES.--ЭТО -что есть это? 
   И помойму даже используется некоторыми малварами--используется для чего? где? с какой целью?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyMust19

Думаю, не стоит забывать перехват трафика. Достаточно потрассировать путь от машины до почтового сервера, и взломать хотя бы один компьютер в цепочке.

----------


## rdog

> Думаю, не стоит забывать перехват трафика. Достаточно потрассировать путь от машины до почтового сервера, и взломать хотя бы один компьютер в цепочке.


Очень интересно посмотреть на реализацию вышесказанного : )

----------


## AndreyMust19

> Очень интересно посмотреть на реализацию вышесказанного : )


На взломанный компьютер устанавливается бэкдор, который записывает все пакеты в файл и периодически отправляет его злоумышленнику.
Можно не ломать компьютеры, а в локальной сети с разделением среды перевести сетевую карту в неразборчивый режим и собирать пакеты остальных юзеров на предмет поиска логинов и паролей. Впрочем, администратор должен заблокировать такую возможность (менять параметры сетевой карты).

----------


## rdog

> На взломанный компьютер устанавливается бэкдор, который записывает все пакеты в файл и периодически отправляет его злоумышленнику.
> Можно не ломать компьютеры, а в локальной сети с разделением среды перевести сетевую карту в неразборчивый режим и собирать пакеты остальных юзеров на предмет поиска логинов и паролей. Впрочем, администратор должен заблокировать такую возможность (менять параметры сетевой карты).


ОС LINUX
локалки нет.
действия?

----------


## AndreyMust19

> ОС LINUX
> локалки нет.
> действия?


Хотите спросить как целенаправленно злоумышленник может узнать аккаунт и пароль вашего ящика? Почти никак. В основном только сидеть у одного "зомби" и "собирать все, что проходит мимо". 
Можно просканировать порты вашего ПК, чтобы узнать - какие службы активны и принимает ли компьютер CMP-пакеты. Тогда можно потрассировать маршрут до вашего компьютера. Вероятно, вы выходите не прямо в сеть, а через провайдера или телефонную станцию. Это значит, что трафик проходит через них. Вот их и  можно взломать (1 или 2-ой следующий от вас компьютер в маршруте).
Думаю, есть возможность послать CMP-пакеты сначала на mail.ru, а затем оттуда - на ваш компьютер, более точно определив маршрут, по к-му вы связываетесь с этим почтовым сервером. Либо попытаться взломать соседние 1-2 компьютера к mail.ru и перехватывать все приходящие туда пакеты. Но ломать рядом с mail.ru будет намного сложнее.

----------


## rdog

> Хотите спросить как целенаправленно злоумышленник может узнать аккаунт и пароль вашего ящика? Почти никак. В основном только сидеть у одного "зомби" и "собирать все, что проходит мимо". 
> Можно просканировать порты вашего ПК, чтобы узнать - какие службы активны и принимает ли компьютер CMP-пакеты. Тогда можно потрассировать маршрут до вашего компьютера. Вероятно, вы выходите не прямо в сеть, а через провайдера или телефонную станцию. Это значит, что трафик проходит через них. Вот их и  можно взломать (1 или 2-ой следующий от вас компьютер в маршруте).
> Думаю, есть возможность послать CMP-пакеты сначала на mail.ru, а затем оттуда - на ваш компьютер, более точно определив маршрут, по к-му вы связываетесь с этим почтовым сервером. Либо попытаться взломать соседние 1-2 компьютера к mail.ru и перехватывать все приходящие туда пакеты. Но ломать рядом с mail.ru будет намного сложнее.


да простят меня боги и шаманский бубен)) СПЛОШНОЕ хаЦкерсво! НЕ стыдно?  :Smiley: )

----------


## Д.К.В.

> да простят меня боги и шаманский бубен)) СПЛОШНОЕ хаЦкерсво! НЕ стыдно? )


+1 Не стыдно? Я вот решил почитать как защитится и чего опасаться .... А выходит на оборот. :Smiley:  Я уже подумываю что у кого сломать а не себя защищать. Для продвинутого пользователя в этой теме много через чур любопытной информации как раз с уклоном именно на очередной взлом а не защиту. Так что дорогая администрация форума предлагаю закрыть тему пока ни поздно!!!!

----------


## AndreyMust19

> Я вот решил почитать как защитится и чего опасаться ....


- Создавать большие и неугадываемые пароли
- Не указывать одинаковые пароли на неск. почтовых ящиков, Jabber, ICQ, Skype и так далее.
- Отключить хранение паролей в браузере и не хранить куки до бесконечности.
- Не писать "секретный вопрос"
- Не указывать "резервный почтовый ящик"
- Желательно входить в почтовый ящик через шифрованное https-соединение (не все сайты имеют сертификат)
- Включать вывод информации о дате, времени посл. входа и IP-адресу
- Не ходить по ссылкам из почтового ящика, а копировать их в отдельную вкладку и открывать там.
- Выключать JavaScript когда работает без него.
- Не писать пароль в открытом виде, если на бумаге - хранить в надежном месте.
- Не забывать хотя бы иногда обновлять браузер (для защиты от целенаправленной атаки).

- Знать - через какие компьютеры проходит трафик, обо всех узлах должны быть достоверная информация (одинаковая на всех источниках).
- Использовать надежного провайдера
- Желательно отключить прием ICMP-пакетов (но тогда ping и tracert не будут работать) или включать только по мере необходимости.

----------


## rdog

AndreyMust19  может хватит мозги пудрить?  :Smiley: 

какие службы активны и принимает ли компьютер CMP-пакеты
 Тогда можно потрассировать маршрут до вашего компьютера.
Вероятно, вы выходите не прямо в сеть, а через провайдера или телефонную станцию
 Это значит, что трафик проходит через них.
Вот их и можно взломать (1 или 2-ой следующий от вас компьютер в маршруте)
 Думаю, есть возможность послать CMP-пакеты сначала на mail.ru, а затем оттуда - на ваш компьютер, более точно определив маршрут, по к-му вы связываетесь с этим почтовым сервером
Либо попытаться взломать соседние 1-2 компьютера к mail.ru и перехватывать все приходящие туда пакеты.
Знать - через какие компьютеры проходит трафик, обо всех узлах должны быть достоверная информация (одинаковая на всех источниках).




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~No Comment~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

                                                    УЖЕ ДАЖЕ НЕ СМЕШНО

*Добавлено через 23 минуты*




> +1 Не стыдно? Я вот решил почитать как защитится и чего опасаться .... А выходит на оборот. Я уже подумываю что у кого сломать а не себя защищать. Для продвинутого пользователя в этой теме много через чур любопытной информации как раз с уклоном именно на очередной взлом а не защиту. Так что дорогая администрация форума предлагаю закрыть тему пока ни поздно!!!!


тссс))по секрету скажу)) бред это)) просто бред!

----------


## AndreyMust19

> бред это))


Что вы скажете по этой теме? Какие советы по вашему мнению? Аргументируйте, если считаете, что я не прав.

----------


## rdog

> Что вы скажете по этой теме? Какие советы по вашему мнению? Аргументируйте, если считаете, что я не прав.

----------


## Damien

> Я вот решил почитать как защитится и чего опасаться .... А выходит на оборот.


так защита как раз основывается на знании методов взлома. О этих методах и так знают определенные слои общества, а вот если бы о них знали все - сответственно даже чайники перестали бы глупо подставляться под простейшие атаки кулхацкеров, ради забавы взламывающих ящики.

----------


## XiTri

> Ваши слова? игнорим?))-Сообщение от XiTri  ,,
> А никто не говорил что это просто, но это точно проще чем 256 bit AES.
> И помойму даже используется некоторыми малварами.,,--
> 
> Сообщение от rdog-
> ,,я перстал вас понимать)) о чем вы?,,-
> 
> ВОПРОСЫ -
> никто не говорил что это просто-- не просто что?
> ...


Не просто внедрить код в приложение и перехватить данные там после расшифровки.
AES 256 вскрывать сложнее, чем написать и заслать куда надо вредный код.
В некоторых вирусах используется внедрение в процесс браузера и перехват шифрованого трафика.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Я собственно о том что обычному юзеру не помогут всякие ssl'и и прочие шифрованые протоколы. Гораздо более реально что пароли и прочие секретности сопрут прям с рабочей машины юзера. Поэтому защиту нужно начинать с себя и своей рабочей машины, безопасность она прежде всего в головах. И линукс с всякими Safe-mail.net тут непричем.

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

Прочитал про СМР или icmp, улыбнуло.
"Либо попытаться взломать соседние 1-2 компьютера к mail.ru" - убило
1-2 компа от ру.мыла это роутеры провайдеров желающих их поламать более 9000, но документальных случаев не зафиксировано.
Да и вообще все узлы в трассировке это почти всегда оборудование провайдера, а его ломать просто не реально и глупо. Это через кого вы там в интернет выходите, что у вас есть не надежные узлы в трассировках.

"Что вы скажете по этой теме? Какие советы по вашему мнению?"
Я вот могу предложить:
1 Использовать пароль от ящика только для ящика. Ибо взлом какого нибудь форума это очень реально. Злоумышленник сопаставляет пароли со взломаного форума и ящики на которые зреган акк и пробует зайти в ящик используя пароль форума. Не используйте пароли почты для регистраций на форумах и сайтах.
2 Поставте на свой комп наконец какой нибудь антивирус который нормально обновляется и не образца 2004 года выпуска.
3 Обновите наконец свои браузеры, Adobe Readerы, Flash плееры, Java...
Или пользуйтесь мало популярным софтом или обновляйте его регулярно.

У меня на почте пароль очень простой 4 символа зареган в 2003 году и за все время ниразу, хотя я и с вирусами работаю и на винде и под админом.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

Да кстати антивирус у меня отключен почти всегда по выше названым причинам. Я его только как сканер использую.

----------


## AndreyMust19

> 1-2 компа от ру.мыла это роутеры провайдеров желающих их поламать более 9000


Но попытаться можно  :Smiley: . Не все узлы в сети - компьютеры, но встречаются маршрутизаторы на основе Linux-систем. В остальном только соглашусь.

----------


## rdog



----------


## XiTri

> Но попытаться можно . Не все узлы в сети - компьютеры, но встречаются маршрутизаторы на основе Linux-систем. В остальном только соглашусь.


Ну пусть пытаются... исчат приключений.
Я так думаю, высока вероятность что и за попытку возьмут за жо....
Большой брат не друмлет.

А простым пользователям можно посоветовать поменьше заморачиваться такими проблемами и задуматься о насущном. Как защитить свой компьютер, как обновить программы 2004 года выпуска. Не доверять всяким сообщениям от якобы знакомых контактов,ну или перепроверять.
Вобщем быть бдительными и наслаждаться удобством пользования виндовс ведь для этого она и делалась.

----------


## rdog

> А простым пользователям можно посоветовать поменьше заморачиваться такими проблемами и задуматься о насущном. Как защитить свой компьютер, как обновить программы 2004 года выпуска. Не доверять всяким сообщениям от якобы знакомых контактов,ну или перепроверять.
> Вобщем быть бдительными и наслаждаться удобством пользования виндовс ведь для этого она и делалась.


для всего этого и без заморочек есть LINIX  :Smiley:

----------


## Д.К.В.

> для всего этого и без заморочек есть LINIX


Ни умею я этим пользоваться ... :Smiley:  Я сейчас и всегда работаю над тем как максимально эффективно защитить свой компьютер. Для этого линукс считаю ни обязателен. :Smiley:

----------


## olejah

Но очень желателен :Smiley:  могу посоветовать установить linux на виртуальную машину и потихоньку осваивать, в любом случае пригодится, то что окошки проигрывают линуксу в плане безопасности уже очевидный факт :Smiley:

----------


## programfiles

Чем конкретно проигрывают?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XiTri

Проигрывание винды очень спорный вопрос.
Тут по теме почта обсуждалась, ну не осваивать же леменгам линукс ради почты.
То-что линукс стоит задом к пользователям вот это скорее факт.

----------


## olejah

> Чем конкретно проигрывают?


 1. Линукс менее распространён и следовательно под него меньше вирусов(если не ошибаюсь, всего где-то 800 с копейками) и сравните с окнами. Вот здесь почитайте, если не читали вдруг. Хотя тоже не истина в последней инстанции.

 2. Чтобы поставить программу в линуксе, нужно это делать под рут-пользователем, т.е. не так-то просто и программу поставить, и как следствие не так просто поставить троян :Wink:  





> То-что линукс стоит задом к пользователям вот это скорее факт.


  Не без этого, но тем не менее, много опытных пользователей любят линукс и особо не жалуются. Слакс, Папилинкс, Кнопикс - имеют полный и что не мало важно бесплатный набор самых необходимых программ, от аналога оффиса до медиа проигрывателя, если пользователь линукса и платит, так это за тех.поддержку, а программы все бесплатные, в отличие от окон.

 P.S. ИМХО - А Билл мне никогда не нравился :Wink:

----------


## digitally uknown

> Не проверяйте почту по вэб интерфейсу через Тор. Снифер на выходных нодах не драмлет.
> Покрайеней мере через вэб по НЕ шифрованному протоколу.


я немного не понял- через тор не проверять??а зачем он тогда вообще нужен и Фраза про сниффер немного исковеркана\. прям какЪ йа пишите)))"на выходных нодах не драмлет"- я вот про что....Фраза осталась весьма неоднозначно понимаемой(то есть непонятной на самом деле....
   А еще у меня вопрос- вот у меня скачано мильонтысяч прог (в том числе ЗВЕРЬ ХР,- в котором крэко в тоже мильон тысяц(интересно- как Зверь и Со умудряются получать премии от Майкрософт, так откровенно предоставляя халявные Винды?),- так вот если просканить весь комп- Комодо выдаст все проги и Зверя с тысячей Мэйл ware,Uknown/BackDoor,Spywear...Etc...Так вот я заношу(занес все эти крэки в безопастные файлы), просто крэкеры клянутся, что их крэки ни разу не Спаи, А что скажут Уважаемые знатоки сего ресурса- и вот что странно- Раньше за день ко мне до 3000 тысяч!!!! нападений Комодо отбивал, а теперь уже с месяц- ни одной атаки
 PS -меня достал Тор и No Script!!!И Better Privacy///c ними трудно жить, и вторая учётка тоже неудобна ультра сильно...Может мой Комодо уже ЗАХВАЧЕН..всегда всё ровно при сканировании...Простите за скачки мыслей)))

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> В таких критериях можно считать любую платную почту надежной.
> Можно-ли вообще считать надежной почту, где приходится 
> Думаю к ящику на своем домене второго уровня стоит добавить и свой сервер на котором этот ящик крутится. Тогда п.1 (подтверждения своей личности по документам) автоматом выполняется. Но как то накладно получается для просто ящика.
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> Совсем упустил что пароль могут спереть и с рабочей машины и еще кучей+ способов.
> Да почта вообще получается не надёжна, любая.
> И домен второго уровня не поможет, поможет только восстановить. Но взлом то уже будет вот в чем заковыка выходит.


А скайп логируется соответствующими службами??И вообще- у меня после поселения на сём ресурсе параноя, всё запаролено, комп просто так не включишь,- а так раньше- кнопочку нажал- и торрент сам поехал и скайп,- не знаю,- зачем я каким либо злоумышленникам?
  Уж не знаю..что ещё поставить ОГНЕНО_СТЕННОГО)))

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> Ну вы тут накрутили взлом того, взлом сего, сервер надежный сервер не надежный все это для обычного пользователя не нужно. Если придерживаться минимальных требований по безопасности в сети, шанс что вашу почту взломают не больше чем выиграть в лотерею. Говорю вам как любитель серьезно занимающийся данной темой, взломать конкретную почту у конкретного человека почти не возможно, а если такое и существует, то тех кто это может единицы. Сам я таких людей не знаю, хотя в недалеком прошлом сам занимался взломом ICQ исключительно из спортивного интереса.
> Если опустить запуск трояна на компе и вход на зараженную страницу, единственный известный мне способ взлома это перебор паролей, но тут уж есть большой выбор того по какому принципу перебирать пароль. Ведь люди не любят создавать пароль который ничего не значит, такое и запомнить сложно, поэтому пароль привязывается к дате рождения, номеру телефона или осмысленному слову, а если так, то и взломать пароль представляется возможным. 
> Создайте для себя пароль хотя бы десятизначный из букв, цифр и спец символов, запомните его и вам никогда его не придется менять и почта будет в безопасности.


О!!Новая радостная инфа- нас не Догонят(не взломаютююне тр...ут)))Но , вероятно первые посты не прочитаны человеком, ДАВНО И СЕРЬЁЗНО занимающийся этой проблемой!)))Снифферы- спаи- кейлоггеры и просто нанятые спецы( уж если ООООЧЕНЬ надо))))(бывают же сволочи),всё влегкую спирается и ломается, говорю как человек ни фига этой проблемой долго не занимающийся, но взломаввший аккаунт своей девушки)))(бывают же идиоты!!))))
Единственно я не понял фразу модера о том, что не стоит доверять бумажкам, наклееным на монитор- неужели и их можно Украсть)))

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Взломать емейл у лоха - просто, возможностей много. Взломать емейл у продвинутого в безопасности пользователя - сложно, возможностей немного. Сломали - лох.


А вы- умный Небыдло Не лох- это хорошо!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*




> да простят меня боги и шаманский бубен)) СПЛОШНОЕ хаЦкерсво! НЕ стыдно? )


Да прям так и хочется начать взломы через трассеры..Не надо такие вещи делать- Вас Б-г накажет после смерти)))))Взломает вам мозг!!

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Но очень желателен могу посоветовать установить linux на виртуальную машину и потихоньку осваивать, в любом случае пригодится, то что окошки проигрывают линуксу в плане безопасности уже очевидный факт


А он не очень замороченный??
PS -я вот тут подумало, как бы какой сайт чтоли СВАЛИТЬ, действительно- заражаешся этим хакерством, я так понимаю это надо перегрузить сервер миллиардом запросов??))))(не отвечать- приветсвуется)))))

----------


## Travoed

Прошу прощения , но что то эта тема начинает превращаться в какой-то балаган .
А последний пост по своему содержанию напоминает речи Жириновского , такие же неожиданные скачки мысли .

----------


## digitally uknown

> Прошу прощения , но что то эта тема начинает превращаться в какой-то балаган .
> А последний пост по своему содержанию напоминает речи Жириновского , такие же неожиданные скачки мысли .


Vlf- шутЪ гороховый...А мысля то верная(основная??()

----------


## XiTri

> Прошу прощения , но что то эта тема начинает превращаться в какой-то балаган .
> А последний пост по своему содержанию напоминает речи Жириновского , такие же неожиданные скачки мысли .


Эта тема была обречена стать балаганом.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Уважаемые, прекращаем Holly War на тему *NIX vs WIN! а так же переход на личности!

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> +1 Не стыдно? Я вот решил почитать как защитится и чего опасаться .... А выходит на оборот. Я уже подумываю что у кого сломать а не себя защищать. Для продвинутого пользователя в этой теме много через чур любопытной информации как раз с уклоном именно на очередной взлом а не защиту. Так что дорогая администрация форума предлагаю закрыть тему пока ни поздно!!!!


Смысла закрывать нет, во первых любые знания можно использовать как со знаком "+" так и со знаком "-" во вторых в данной теме больше философской воды чем руководства к действию... ИМХО

----------


## catmen08

*Olejah*, а если честно, вы работаете на линуксе или на окнах?

----------


## olejah

Окна, Хрюша, это честно. А на виртуалке - Linux. :Wink:

----------


## catmen08

Я тоже на хрюше. Линукс более сложен для программирования, ИМХО

----------


## olejah

Спору нет, многие вообще не любят с ним мучаться. Оптимальный вариант(по моему мнению) - установка на виртуал машину и осваивать по чуть-чуть.

----------


## catmen08

Можно записать, например, slax на cd и осваивать так.

----------


## digitally uknown

"Удивляюсь как тема не переросла в холивар виндус против линукс и не была закрыта"
ПИСАЛ 
*XiTri*,

----------


## rdog

хуливара)нет и не будет!мох и наблюдения) хацкер-гуглите.как говаривал Jolly Rojer,,вода и философия!,, учите матчасть! вирусуинфо респек!самое грамотное разруление ситуевины по части трололо.за сим откланиваюсь :Smiley:

----------


## XiTri

Казалось бы причем здесь линукс тема то про Взлом e - mail.

----------


## catmen08

> Казалось бы причем здесь линукс тема то про Взлом e - mail.


Ну лично у меня связь прямая - и тем, и тем не пользуюсь  :Smiley:

----------


## digitally uknown

Смешной ответ последний...Винда и линукс- осваивайте- а взлом или не взлом- так никто в результате вероятно не понялЪ))))))))))))))))))))

ps что же всё-такое хацкер777

----------


## grobik

> Дан перечень бесплатных постовых сервисов которые ломаются.
> Интересно взглянуть на список, а еще лучше ссылочку можно?


Можно! http://yandex.ru/yandsearch?text=%D0...2%D1%8B&lr=225

*Aleksandra*, а Вы хотите кого-то заказать или себя обезопасить? Почему проявили интерес к такого рода услугам? :Smiley: 
*Взлом почты: мифы и реальность (обзор рынка "взломщиков" электронной почты):*
"...У рядового юзера складывается впечатление, что любой мало-мальски образованный человек может при желании взломать что угодно - и быстро. Только отсутствие времени и незнание терминологии не позволяют юзеру сделать это самому. 
    Слабые голоса скептиков тонут в этом море оптимизма. Прошерстив массу сайтов и форумов, посвящённых взлому электронной почты, я нашёл лишь одну(!) статью, в которой честно и открыто говорится, что дело это непростое, что на почтовых серверах тоже не дураки сидят, и что быстро такие вещи не делаются..."

Статья была написана в 2003-м году человеком,который,судя по материалу,этим вопросом занимается по сей день.Текст объёмный,выкладывать здесь полностью нет смысла,для кого тема представляет интерес-читайте http://www.igor-belkin.ru
Полагаю,с автором при желании можно связаться.Возможно,поделится чем-то из неопубликованного... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## valho

99 проЦентов обман. СЖ, причём в нубской форме

----------


## grobik

> Взлом e - mail. Насколько это просто?


Также по теме : http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=31194  :Rtfm:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

В г. Омске за совершение преступления в сфере компьютерных технологий студент колледжа осужден к реальному лишению свободы  :385: 

Октябрьский районный суд г. Омска вынес приговор в отношении 19-летнего студента педагогического колледжа Константина Графьева. Он признан виновным в нарушении тайны переписки (ч. 1 ст. 138 УК РФ), а также неправомерном доступе к компьютерной информации (ч. 1 ст. 272 УК РФ)  :Rtfm: .
Судом установлено, что днем 4 января 2010 года Графьев, используя свой персональный компьютер, нашел в сети Интернет электронный почтовый ящик незнакомого ему человека. Подобрав пароль, он получил доступ к данному почтовому ящику и без согласия владельца ознакомился с его электронными письмами.
После этого Графьев сменил пароль к почтовому ящику, оставив его владельцу сообщение с требованием заплатить 75 долларов США за возвращение доступа.
Суд признал Графьева виновным в совершении указанных преступлений и приговорил его к 7 месяцам лишения свободы в колонии-поселении  :Sad: .
http://www.prokuratura.omsk.ru/0408102.html




> Графьев *сменил пароль* к почтовому ящику, *оставив его владельцу сообщение* с требованием заплатить 75 долларов США за возвращение доступа.


*ГДЕ* оставил  :Shocked: ???

----------


## Bacardi

> ГДЕ оставил


Так в аську!
Или смс-ку скинул!

----------


## grobik

> Загремел за взлом почты


Студенту, приговорённому недавно к 7 месяцам заключения за взлом электронной почты, смягчили наказание. Кассационный суд заменил реальный срок условным...

..Некий Константин Графьев, обучающийся в педагогическом колледже Омска, был признан виновным в том, что сумел подобрать пароль к почтовому ящику незнакомого человека, сменил его на свой, после чего потребовал с жертвы выкуп — 75 полновесных долларов США.
Октябрьский районный суд г. Омска счёл, что эти действия тянут на 7 месяцев лишения свободы в колонии. При этом обычные наказания за подобные действия — штрафы и условные сроки. Можно, однако, предположить, что судьи при вынесении необычайно сурового приговора руководствовались дополнительным обстоятельством: в 2009 году этот студент-хакер уже получил один условный срок за аналогичное деяние (правда, тогда он оценил возврат захваченного ящика в $150).
Однако Графьев догадался подать кассационную жалобу, которая и была удовлетворена тем же судом. Вместо колонии Графьев снова получит условный срок. Таким образом, у редицивиста появился шанс проверить, ограничатся ли омские судьи условным наказанием и в третий раз. :Huh: 
http://ru.worldseo.net/blog/13847/message.html

----------

